# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  My nano tank

## poh34

Start 02 Jan 2010. 6 months old tank.

----------


## poh34

Picture as attached....

----------


## poh34

More pics. 

Livestock - Hermit, Fire Goby, Clown Fishes x 3, Seahorse, Turbo Snail

----------


## sfc

wooo,,, so nice....easy to maint?

----------


## poh34

Actually, i think it is quite ok.

Need time and effort. 

Cos i dont have high tech equipment like skimmer. So i change 10% water every week.

Apart from that, didnt really do much things. Water change is one of most impt to maintain the water quality which is quite sensitive for marine.

----------


## poh34

But do note that i had put chiller to maintain the temp from 27 - 29 degree c.

I feel that it is better from coral and seahorse. 

If it is only live rock and fishes, then temp is not so impt.

----------


## sky123

nice setup. neat and great.

----------


## xaine

That's quite some feather dusters you have there, how's your feeding regime like ?
Also I see that there's quite a fair bit of anemones, have they all been settled well ? I have trouble getting more than 1 to settle in my 2ft tank.

----------


## poh34

Hi, 

I dosing some liquid food currently for the coral and feather dusters.
Now left with 2 feather dusters. doing quite ok.
but i do know that if the head dropped off, it will grow back after some time. So, not a big issue.

Some update pictures - 
Anemone had been sold off. Too big for my tank
Seahorse had been sold off. Too difficult to care for it (feeding)
Some new coral added in. Sexy shrimp added in.

----------


## poh34

updated picture

----------


## poh34

More pictures

----------


## poh34

Hi. Latest update. Previous tank had cracked and custom made a bigger one.

----------


## Skywalker

O wow nice setup you got there!

----------


## poh34

It is ios system. Tank too narrow to make dump. 3x1x2ft

----------


## Solasido

Very nice setup  :Smile:

----------


## spkentchai

Nice setup

----------


## cdckjn

> It is ios system. Tank too narrow to make dump. 3x1x2ft


It is called a "sump"ot "dump", also if your tank now is 3ftx1x2ft, this is not really a nano as the tank is bigger. Also if your tank is a ios and your cabinent as the bottom has space, it is possible to DIY an overflow to have the sump at the bottom of cabinent. This will your tank will better.
Your choice of fsihes is good as these are hardy fishes and they will not really grow much bigger.

----------


## chwh52

I tried smaller tanks (< 3ft) without sump and it is hard!

it is always a respect for people to keep smaller tank... it is so hard to maintain the water quality and with the effort you put in! Great work! more pics!

----------


## the4thsaint

it's been a few years since this post...wondering how's your tank now?

----------


## Khairilasny

Nice leathers... lots of chemical wars, do regularly put carbon...

----------


## aarondylan

Nice, keep up the good work!

----------


## saturnz17

Nice tank you have! Love all the fishes you have! Hardy and beautiful!
Love that Banggai!  :Smile:

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

Nice tank was going to start 1

----------


## BFG

> Nice tank was going to start 1



No need to drag out old thread with such replies.

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

If old threads are not to be posted or read then delete the thread. I didn't even really notice the start date by the way Mr BFG.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

And also I'm not trying to be funny or what it's just i happen to be a newbie and was asking for advises, if you have the answers will appreciate it if not thanks to stop giving sarcastic comments like 'go Google yourself'. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## Jimmy

> No need to drag out old thread with such replies.


err... we are not allowed to give comment or opinion to other member's tank after certain time limit?

----------


## Jimmy

> And also I'm not trying to be funny or what it's just i happen to be a newbie and was asking for advises, if you have the answers will appreciate it if not thanks to stop giving sarcastic comments like 'go Google yourself'. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


true to certain extend... some may be just lazy to search for answers themselves and expect other to just feed them answers, it is common for newbies to behave like that in any forums. but if google is the way, why we still need forum? such comments like 'go Google yourself' is really unnecessary. we are a newbie once before too, why can't we just be more friendly to them? just my thought.

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

@ Jimmy, you are right on. But 2 posts I made was just picked on by Mr BFG here. I wondered have I offended him or what....

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> @ Jimmy, you are right on. But 2 posts I made was just picked on by Mr BFG here. I wondered have I offended him or what....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Actually, it easy for forum visitors, including possibly veterans, to miss the date of a post, thinking that it is a current post.
This is a common occurrence on forums of all types, and it is also common for other visitors (but not moderators) to hit out at others for 'digging out' an old post. to comment on.  :Smile: 

Anyway, a bit of understanding do go a long way to build goodwill and friendliness.  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Etiquette, especially forum etiquette, is a behavioral problem in my opinion. Sure, newbie is here to learn but where are the patience to accumulate the knowledge? Since you claimed a newbie, why not start your own thread? Its free. One liner replies from thread that the thread starter has moved on from, even the thread starter do not reply back. What does a reply like " Nice tank " lead to? Nothing!

For your info, the replies that I've seen in the marine section are mostly to accumulate posting number for the privilege to sell goods at the marketplace. Use and abuse. It's free right? Nobody monitoring closely right? This is my conclusion when I see this types of replies. If you post such replies when the thread starter was present, I'm sure he or she would be happy but many months to years, its kinda...........

As a newbie, starting a thread is better, you will receive replies from other veteran, as you would have given information for your own setup. No 2 tanks are the same and mileage may vary. Another thing is to read up alot! 

The reefing side of the aquatic hobby is not for those who rush into it blindly, it is a whole different ball game. Yes it is aquatic but thats where the similarity ends. Everyone is welcome to try but those who planned it meticulously will reach their goal, hopefully.

This is the hard truth. I cant soften it. It is in my interest that you succeed but if you're going in blindly, you only waste money and time. It is expensive, believe me, you would not want to fail. My best advise is to read up in ReefCentral.com . I know I am linking to another forum but that is where most of my information I gather, even for planted tank, is from that site. The knowledge is up to date, for live stock and equipment. Then post your own thread in this forum, you still need local contact and exposure too!

Hope this helps!

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

Well who knows whelter thread starter will reply or not, anyway it's a forum and as you said it's free and It's a compliment for the owner be it being an old thread and still around at the forums first few pages.Does It took up your computer's memory space to be an eyesore? Lol. Anyway I'm gonna move on and not bugging on this so don't bother replying.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

Don't mind I say, like this can be quite jialat for some newbies. Because maybe they browse-browse around and found a thread they like and then submit a reply without noticing the date. Sekali kena tekan then make them so malu, lol. Actually no harm, lah. Old or new thread still can entertain, lah. Small matter.  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> Don't mind I say, like this can be quite jialat for some newbies. Because maybe they browse-browse around and found a thread they like and then submit a reply without noticing the date. Sekali kena tekan then make them so malu, lol. Actually no harm, lah. Old or new thread still can entertain, lah. Small matter.


Try digging an old thread from other forum with the replies like what was mentioned and see what you get. It is called forum etiquette. It is the same everywhere. Newbie failed to realised this. Tekan, malu, nothing is connected with this. Sometimes the topic in the old thread are irrelevant due to better solution and ideas that was tried and tested.

----------


## poh34

Never expect my tank tread to be so active after one year. But time do change..... i had since upgraded my tank to 3 ft ios . Made by n30. Some recent photos to share...uploadfromtaptalk1437486567457.jpguploadfromtaptalk1437486585257.jpguploadfromtaptalk1437486604242.jpguploadfromtaptalk1437486621717.jpguploadfromtaptalk1437486637401.jpg

----------


## poh34

uploadfromtaptalk1437486688615.jpguploadfromtaptalk1437486737255.jpgtank is almost 4years old.

----------

